# 2nd Annual Midwest Blizzard Bully Expo



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Not sure if this should go here, or the regular event section?

Anyway, just curious if anyone here is attending this show?

According to the ad, the show date is Jan 29th in Delavan, WI

All the other details were on the posted ad, but I wasn't sure if it was ok to post the ad pic here or not?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DMTWI said:


> Not sure if this should go here, or the regular event section?
> 
> Anyway, just curious if anyone here is attending this show?
> 
> ...


Post the flier in the event section.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Post the flier in the event section.


Done, thanks!


----------

